

CodeSounding: computer generated music sounds from a source code structure - RBerenguel
http://www.codesounding.org/indexeng.html

======
ntulip
Here is a music generator based off SQL code.

[http://www.ispysql.com/index.php?option=com_phocadownload...](http://www.ispysql.com/index.php?option=com_phocadownload&view=section&id=6:tsql-
music-generator&Itemid=6)

